# Group Buy?



## Towbar15 (Jul 24, 2006)

Hello,
I was just wondering when someone is going to have another group buy. I was on vacation when the last one going on.

Thank you,
Jerry


----------



## Dario (Jul 24, 2006)

Will help a lot if you indicate what product you want a group buy on.


----------



## vick (Jul 24, 2006)

Heck it sounds to me like he is volunterring to run a group buy!  [}]


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jul 24, 2006)

Who wants to buy a GROUP anyhow? We have some unwanted terrorist groups in Canada if anyone is interested.[)] I couldn't resist to make the offer.

-Peter-[}]


----------



## Dario (Jul 24, 2006)

Guys Jerry only have 4 posts...he might not get the jokes []

Sorry Jerry but we do try to make some fun every now and then..hope you won't get upset or offended.


----------



## gerryr (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />we do try to make some fun every now and then..



I thought it was supposed to be constant![]


----------



## Towbar15 (Jul 24, 2006)

so everybody has some jokes today.[][]
Yes i'm the new guy.
I was looking for some cigar pen kits. 
I didnt know who usually run them.
If i had the time i would start one but air force keeps me busy most of the time.


----------



## Dario (Jul 24, 2006)

Cigar pens are very cheap...you don't need a group buy for it.  Check ArizonSilhouette, BearToothWoods, CSUSA, etc.

http://www.arizonasilhouette.com/
http://beartoothwoods.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=21
http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/catalog/pen_kits.html


----------



## Towbar15 (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks for the info


----------

